# Network Manager 0.7/SVN

## pjj

Does anybody has an ebuild for the latest svn version of NetworkManager?

I'm in need of one of the new features it has.

I've searched on google, the forums, and bugs.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> More Wireless/Wired Authentication Methods (Target: NM 0.7) (DONE)
> 
> Some 802.1x auth methods which wpa_supplicant is capable of are not yet supported by NetworkManager. We need to expand the capabilities here by figuring out what methods people use, and consolidating the options UI for them.

 

----------

## pjj

bump :>

----------

## pjj

2nd bump, does no one have a working ebuild for the svn version of Network Manager?

----------

## ToeiRei

I guess, nobody got it - so it's pretty useless bumping it to death.

----------

## ToeiRei

Here's an ebuild and the usual disclaimer:

 try/use at your own risk.

 anyone's invited to do it better

networkmanager-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

DESCRIPTION="SVN snap of Networkmanager"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/trunk"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

S="${WORKDIR}/NetworkManager"

src_compile() {

        # eautoreconf

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var

        gnome2_src_compile

}

pkg_postinst() {

        gnome2_pkg_postinst

        echo

        ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla"

        einfo "Thank you."

}

```

----------

## pjj

Thanks alot ToeiRei, I'll try the ebuild out tonight.

----------

## Dagger

I couldn't get your ebuilds to work, so i've created a new ones based on portage ones

they compile and install fine.

EDIT: updated 30 April 2008 

EDIT: updated 16 June 2008 - removed old ebuilds 

starting from DBUS 1.2 it can start the services on demand. To do so, the service needs to instruct dbus how to do it, by creating a file in dbus dir.

I can't remember is Steev put this patch to the gentoo tree or not, but you can take a look on the ebuild below:

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils toolchain-funcs

DESCRIPTION="IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers"

HOMEPAGE="http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/"

SRC_URI="http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( GPL-2 BSD )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="dbus gnutls gsm madwifi qt3 qt4 readline ssl kernel_linux kernel_FreeBSD"

RDEPEND="dbus? ( sys-apps/dbus )

                kernel_linux? (

                        gsm? ( sys-apps/pcsc-lite )

                        madwifi? ( ||

                                ( >net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.3

                                <net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3-r4

                                net-wireless/madwifi-old )

                        )

                )

                !kernel_linux? ( net-libs/libpcap )

                qt4? ( =x11-libs/qt-4* )

                !qt4? ( qt3? ( =x11-libs/qt-3* ) )

                readline? ( sys-libs/ncurses sys-libs/readline )

                ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

                gnutls? ( net-libs/gnutls )

                !ssl? ( !gnutls? ( dev-libs/libtommath ) )"

S="${WORKDIR}/${P}/${PN}"

pkg_setup() {

        if use qt3 && use qt4; then

                einfo "You have USE=\"qt3 qt4\" selected, defaulting to USE=\"qt4\""

        fi

        if use qt4 && has_version ">=x11-libs/qt-4.2.2" ; then

                if ! built_with_use x11-libs/qt qt3support ; then

                        eerror ">=qt4.2.2 requires qt3support"

                        die "rebuild >=x11-libs/qt-4.2.2 with the qt3support USE flag"

                fi

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd "${S}"

        # net/bpf.h needed for net-libs/libpcap on Gentoo FreeBSD

        sed -i \

                -e "s:\(#include <pcap\.h>\):#include <net/bpf.h>\n\1:" \

                ../src/l2_packet/l2_packet_freebsd.c || die

        # toolchain setup

        echo "CC = $(tc-getCC)" > .config

        # basic setup

        echo "CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE=y" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_BACKEND=file" >> .config

        # basic authentication methods

        # NOTE: we don't set GPSK or SAKE as they conflict

        # with the below options

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_GTC=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_MD5=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_OTP=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_PAX=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_PSK=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_TLV=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_IEEE8021X_EAPOL=y" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_PKCS12=y"          >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_PEERKEY=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_LEAP=y"        >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_MSCHAPV2=y"    >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_PEAP=y"        >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_TLS=y"         >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_EAP_TTLS=y"        >> .config

        if use dbus ; then

                echo "CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE_DBUS=y" >> .config

        fi

        if use gsm ; then

                # smart card authentication

                echo "CONFIG_EAP_SIM=y" >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_EAP_AKA=y" >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_PCSC=y"    >> .config

        fi

        if use readline ; then

                # readline/history support for wpa_cli

                echo "CONFIG_READLINE=y" >> .config

        fi

        # SSL authentication methods

        if use gnutls ; then

                echo "CONFIG_TLS=gnutls" >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_GNUTLS_EXTRA=y" >> .config

        elif use ssl ; then

                echo "CONFIG_TLS=openssl" >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_SMARTCARD=y" >> .config

        else

                echo "CONFIG_TLS=internal" >> .config

        fi

        if use kernel_linux ; then

                # Linux specific drivers

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_ATMEL=y"       >> .config

                #echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_BROADCOM=y"   >> .config

                #echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_HERMES=y"     >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_HOSTAP=y"      >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_IPW=y"         >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_NDISWRAPPER=y" >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_PRISM54=y"     >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_WEXT=y"        >> .config

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_WIRED=y"       >> .config

                if use madwifi ; then

                        # Add include path for madwifi-driver headers

                        echo "CFLAGS += -I/usr/include/madwifi" >> .config

                        echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_MADWIFI=y"                 >> .config

                fi

        elif use kernel_FreeBSD ; then

                # FreeBSD specific driver

                echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_BSD=y" >> .config

        fi

        # people seem to take the example configuration file too literally

        # bug #102361

        sed -i \

                -e "s:^\(opensc_engine_path\):#\1:" \

                -e "s:^\(pkcs11_engine_path\):#\1:" \

                -e "s:^\(pkcs11_module_path\):#\1:" \

                wpa_supplicant.conf || die

        # Change configuration to match Gentoo locations, #143750

        sed -i \

                -e "s:/usr/lib/opensc:/usr/$(get_libdir):" \

                -e "s:/usr/lib/pkcs11:/usr/$(get_libdir):" \

                wpa_supplicant.conf || die

}

src_compile() {

        emake || die "emake failed"

        if use qt4 ; then

                qmake -o "${S}"/wpa_gui-qt4/Makefile "${S}"/wpa_gui-qt4/wpa_gui.pro

                cd "${S}"/wpa_gui-qt4

                emake || die "emake wpa_gui-qt4 failed"

        elif use qt3 ; then

                [[ -d "${QTDIR}"/etc/settings ]] && addwrite "${QTDIR}"/etc/settings

                "${QTDIR}"/bin/qmake -o "${S}"/wpa_gui/Makefile "${S}"/wpa_gui/wpa_gui.pro

                cd "${S}"/wpa_gui

                emake || die "emake wpa_gui failed"

        fi

}

src_install() {

        dosbin wpa_supplicant

        dobin wpa_cli wpa_passphrase

        # baselayout-1 compat

        dosym /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant /sbin/wpa_supplicant

        dosym /usr/bin/wpa_cli /bin/wpa_cli

        exeinto /etc/wpa_supplicant/

        newexe "${FILESDIR}"/wpa_cli.sh wpa_cli.sh

        insinto /etc/wpa_supplicant/

        newins "${FILESDIR}"/wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf

        dodoc ChangeLog ../COPYING eap_testing.txt README todo.txt

        newdoc wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf

        doman doc/docbook/*.8

        doman doc/docbook/*.5

        if use qt4 ; then

                into /usr

                dobin wpa_gui-qt4/wpa_gui

        elif use qt3 ; then

                into /usr

                dobin wpa_gui/wpa_gui

        fi

        if use qt3 || use qt4; then

                make_desktop_entry wpa_gui "WPA_Supplicant Administration GUI"

        fi

        if use dbus ; then

                insinto /etc/dbus-1/system.d

                newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf

                insinto /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services

                newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service'

                keepdir /var/run/wpa_supplicant

        fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "A default configuration file has been installed to"

        einfo "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

        einfo

        einfo "An example configuration file is available as"

        einfo "/usr/share/doc/${PF}/wpa_supplicant.conf.gz"

        if [[ -e ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ]] ; then

                echo

                ewarn "WARNING: your old configuration file ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

                ewarn "needs to be moved to ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

        fi

        if use madwifi; then

                echo

                einfo "This package compiles against the headers installed by"

                einfo "madwifi-old, madwifi-ng or madwifi-ng-tools."

                einfo "You should remerge ${PN} after upgrading these packages."

        fi

}

```

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service

```

[D-BUS Service]

Name=fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant

Exec=/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -u

User=root

```

it works for me (tm)

Below you can find part of the system log:

```

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  starting..._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  Trying to start the supplicant..._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ipw_wlan_switch_

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  eth0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'r8169'._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  Found new Ethernet device 'eth0'._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1b_fc_4a_4a_20_

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  wlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'iwl4965'._   

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  wlan0: driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00)._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  Found new wireless (802.11) device 'wlan0'._

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_13_e8_15_64_05_

Apr 29 18:57:29 [NetworkManager] <info>  Trying to start the system settings daemon..._

Apr 29 18:57:33 [NetworkManager] <info>  Deactivating device eth0._

Apr 29 18:57:33 [NetworkManager] <info>  Bringing up device wlan0_

Apr 29 18:57:33 [NetworkManager] <info>  Deactivating device wlan0._

Apr 29 18:57:34 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) supplicant interface is now in state 2 (from 1)._

Apr 29 18:58:53 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto dagger'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled..._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started..._  

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled..._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting..._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto dagger' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'dagger'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'_   

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'_   

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'pairwise' value 'TKIP CCMP'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: added 'group' value 'WEP40 WEP104 TKIP CCMP'_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete._

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1_

Apr 29 18:58:59 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 1 -> 2_

Apr 29 18:59:01 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 2 -> 3_

Apr 29 18:59:01 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 3 -> 4_

Apr 29 18:59:02 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 4 -> 5_

Apr 29 18:59:02 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 5 -> 6_

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wlan0) Supplicant interface state change: 6 -> 7_

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'dagger'._

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled._

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started..._

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction._

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  dhclient started with pid 8157_

Apr 29 18:59:17 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete._

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> bound_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled..._

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started..._  

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    address 192.168.1.100_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    broadcast 192.168.1.255_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    nameserver '192.168.1.1'_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>    domain name 'piasek.co.uk'_

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled..._

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete._

Apr 29 18:59:21 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started..._

Apr 29 18:59:22 [NetworkManager] <info>  Restarting avahi-daemon_

Apr 29 18:59:22 [NetworkManager] <info>  Policy set (wlan0) as default device for routing and DNS._

Apr 29 18:59:22 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated._

Apr 29 18:59:22 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete._

```

feel free to play with is and test it. Please report any bugs to networkmanager-list@gnome.org

ta

----------

## Dagger

btw can it be moved to unsupported stuff please?

----------

## sanmartin

Dagger, do you still need that version of libnl? looks like 1.1 is in portage now. I'm thinking about giving this ebuild a shot. After all, Network Manager 0.7 is the new Chuch Norris.

----------

## Dagger

currently as we've got new dbus, wpa_supplicant and libnl in portage you don't need anything but the basic ebuild. Also you DO NOT need patches to wpa_supplicant any more (files/networkmanager-wpa_sup_init.patch) -as new DBUS is doing that automatically - thanks Steev for sorting it out!

At the moment 0.7 works like a charm.

----------

## sanmartin

I'm actually getting all kinds of warnings when I try to build, and it ends with a failure:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/work/NetworkManager ...

 * Applying networkmanager-use-kernel-headers.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-9999-confchanges.patch ...                           [ ok ]

/usr/bin/gnome-autogen.sh

checking for autoconf >= 2.53...

  testing autoconf2.50... not found.

  testing autoconf... found 2.61

checking for automake >= 1.7...

  testing automake-1.10... found 1.10.1

checking for libtool >= 1.4.3...

  testing libtoolize... found 1.5.26

checking for glib-gettext >= 2.2.0...

  testing glib-gettextize... found 2.15.6

checking for intltool >= 0.25...

  testing intltoolize... found 0.35.5

checking for pkg-config >= 0.14.0...

  testing pkg-config... found 0.22

Checking for required M4 macros...

Checking for forbidden M4 macros...

Processing ./configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBDYNAMITE

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4:   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:13: installing `./compile'

configure.in:4: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:4: installing `./missing'

callouts/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Makefile.am:7: wildcard introspection/nm-*.xml: non-POSIX variable name

Makefile.am:7: (probably a GNU make extension)

Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

Processing ./vpn-daemons/vpnc/configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBDYNAMITE

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4:   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:14: installing `./compile'

configure.in:5: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:5: installing `./missing'

auth-dialog/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Processing ./vpn-daemons/pptp/configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Putting files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `../..'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

intltoolize: 'po/Makefile.in.in' is out of date: use '--force' to overwrite

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2817:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *             environment, line 2211:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${D}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   install failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-misc:networkmanager-9999:20080305-141753.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Does any of that make sense?

----------

## Dagger

when I manually run gnome-autogen from trunk dir I get the following (svn rev 3383):

```

 sudo /usr/bin/gnome-autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var

checking for autoconf >= 2.53...

  testing autoconf2.50... not found.

  testing autoconf... found 2.61

checking for automake >= 1.9...

  testing automake-1.10... found 1.10.1

checking for libtool >= 1.4.3...

  testing libtoolize... found 1.5.26

checking for glib-gettext >= 2.2.0...

  testing glib-gettextize... found 2.14.6

checking for intltool >= 0.25...

  testing intltoolize... found 0.37.0

checking for pkg-config >= 0.14.0...

  testing pkg-config... found 0.22

Checking for required M4 macros...

Checking for forbidden M4 macros...

Processing ./vpn-daemons/vpnc/configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:14: installing `./compile'

configure.in:5: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:5: installing `./missing'

auth-dialog/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Processing ./vpn-daemons/pptp/configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:13: installing `./compile'

configure.in:5: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:5: installing `./missing'

auth-dialog-general/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Processing ./vpn-daemons/openvpn/configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:14: installing `./compile'

configure.in:5: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:5: installing `./missing'

auth-dialog/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Processing ./configure.in

Running libtoolize...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

Running glib-gettextize... Ignore non-fatal messages.

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

Running intltoolize...

Running aclocal-1.10...

Running autoconf...

Running autoheader...

Running automake-1.10...

configure.in:13: installing `./compile'

configure.in:4: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:4: installing `./missing'

callouts/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Makefile.am:7: wildcard introspection/nm-*.xml: non-POSIX variable name

Makefile.am:7: (probably a GNU make extension)

Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

Running ./configure --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var ...

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for g77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for f77... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for cf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for f90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for pghpf... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for gfortran... gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.37.0 found

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for /etc/redhat-release... no

checking for /etc/SuSE-release... no

checking for /etc/fedora-release... no

checking for /etc/gentoo-release... yes

checking for /etc/debian_version... no

checking for /etc/arch-release... no

checking for /etc/slackware-version... no

checking for /etc/frugalware-release... no

checking for wireless-tools >= 28pre9... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

Your dbus version is 1,1,20.

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GMODULE... yes

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for GIO... no

checking for HAL... yes

checking for LIBNL... yes

checking for ip... /sbin/ip

checking pppd/pppd.h usability... yes

checking pppd/pppd.h presence... yes

checking for pppd/pppd.h... yes

checking for more warnings... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wshadow... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wmissing-declarations... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wmissing-prototypes... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wstrict-prototypes... no

checking whether gcc understands -Wfloat-equal... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-unused-parameter... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/marshallers/Makefile

config.status: creating src/named-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/vpn-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/dhcp-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/supplicant-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/ppp-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/backends/Makefile

config.status: creating libnm-util/libnm-util.pc

config.status: creating libnm-util/Makefile

config.status: creating libnm-glib/libnm_glib.pc

config.status: creating libnm-glib/Makefile

config.status: creating callouts/Makefile

config.status: creating dispatcher-daemon/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/src/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/ifcfg-fedora/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/ifcfg-suse/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/test-common/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Debian/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/rc.networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/rc.networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating introspection/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating man/NetworkManager.8

config.status: creating man/NetworkManagerDispatcher.8

config.status: creating man/nm-tool.1

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating NetworkManager.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing intltool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

Distribution targeting: gentoo

if this is not correct, please specifiy your distro with --with-distro=DISTRO

Building documentation: no

Now type `make' to compile Package

```

when I run local autoget I get:

```

sudo ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var

configure.in:13: installing `./compile'

configure.in:4: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:4: installing `./missing'

callouts/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Makefile.am:7: wildcard introspection/nm-*.xml: non-POSIX variable name

Makefile.am:7: (probably a GNU make extension)

Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

Makefile.am:7: wildcard introspection/nm-*.xml: non-POSIX variable name

Makefile.am:7: (probably a GNU make extension)

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for g77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for f77... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for cf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for f90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for pghpf... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for gfortran... gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.37.0 found

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for /etc/redhat-release... no

checking for /etc/SuSE-release... no

checking for /etc/fedora-release... no

checking for /etc/gentoo-release... yes

checking for /etc/debian_version... no

checking for /etc/arch-release... no

checking for /etc/slackware-version... no

checking for /etc/frugalware-release... no

checking for wireless-tools >= 28pre9... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

Your dbus version is 1,1,20.

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GMODULE... yes

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for GIO... no

checking for HAL... yes

checking for LIBNL... yes

checking for ip... /sbin/ip

checking pppd/pppd.h usability... yes

checking pppd/pppd.h presence... yes

checking for pppd/pppd.h... yes

checking for more warnings... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wshadow... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wmissing-declarations... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wmissing-prototypes... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wstrict-prototypes... no

checking whether gcc understands -Wfloat-equal... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-unused-parameter... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/marshallers/Makefile

config.status: creating src/named-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/vpn-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/dhcp-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/supplicant-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/ppp-manager/Makefile

config.status: creating src/backends/Makefile

config.status: creating libnm-util/libnm-util.pc

config.status: creating libnm-util/Makefile

config.status: creating libnm-glib/libnm_glib.pc

config.status: creating libnm-glib/Makefile

config.status: creating callouts/Makefile

config.status: creating dispatcher-daemon/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/src/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/ifcfg-fedora/Makefile

config.status: creating system-settings/plugins/ifcfg-suse/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/test-common/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/RedHat/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/Gentoo/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Debian/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/rc.networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/Slackware/rc.networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/SUSE/networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/networkmanager

config.status: creating initscript/Arch/networkmanager-dispatcher

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/Makefile

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/NetworkManager

config.status: creating initscript/paldo/NetworkManagerDispatcher

config.status: creating introspection/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating man/NetworkManager.8

config.status: creating man/NetworkManagerDispatcher.8

config.status: creating man/nm-tool.1

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating NetworkManager.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing intltool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

Distribution targeting: gentoo

if this is not correct, please specifiy your distro with --with-distro=DISTRO

Building documentation: no

```

You can try to reemerge your autoconf and/or autoconf-wrapper

from what I see you got the same versions as I do, so it SHOULD work.

----------

## Dagger

If you got a compilation errors you might want to keep an eye on this bug

----------

## termite

anyone know if static ips are working yet?

----------

## colchaodemola

news in this ?

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi all.

I've tried to compile networkmanager-9999-r1, with the ebuild in the post (by the way, great job) but i get errors:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/trunk

At revision 3594.

 *    working copy: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/networkmanager/trunk

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/work/NetworkManager ...

 * Applying networkmanager-use-kernel-headers.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch-9329.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2741:  Called epatch 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 1588:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

the file /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch-9329.out:

```

***** networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch *****

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch

=================================================

patching file src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 31.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 397.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c.rej

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c.orig  2006-03-25 00:38:24.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c       2006-03-25 00:44:15.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c.orig  2006-03-25 00:38:24.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c       2006-03-25 00:44:15.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c.orig  2006-03-25 00:38:24.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c       2006-03-25 00:44:15.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/files/networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c.orig  2006-03-25 00:38:24.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/named-manager/nm-named-manager.c       2006-03-25 00:44:15.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

```

If i use the networkmanager-9999.ebuild, i get errors also:

```

plugin.c:9:21: error: gio/gio.h: No such file or directory

plugin.c:33: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GFileMonitor'

plugin.c:103: error: expected ')' before '*' token

plugin.c: In function 'setup_monitoring':

plugin.c:164: error: 'GFile' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:164: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

plugin.c:164: error: for each function it appears in.)

plugin.c:164: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:165: error: 'GFileMonitor' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:165: error: 'monitor' undeclared (first use in this function)

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

plugin.c:169: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_file_new_for_path'

plugin.c:170: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_file_monitor_directory'

plugin.c:170: error: 'G_FILE_MONITOR_NONE' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:174: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:174: error: 'dir_changed' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:175: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c: In function 'dispose':

plugin.c:252: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'disposed'

plugin.c:255: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'disposed'

plugin.c:257: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:258: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:259: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:259: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:261: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_file_monitor_cancel'

plugin.c:261: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:262: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

make[4]: *** [libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-plugin.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=20 -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -I../../../system-settings/src -I../../../include -I../../../libnm-util -DKEYFILE_DIR=\"/etc/NetworkManager/system_config\" -Wall -Werror -std=gnu89 -O2 -mcpu=G4 -Wshadow -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -MT libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Tpo -c reader.c -o libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Tpo .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Plo

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/work/NetworkManager/system-settings/plugins/keyfile'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/work/NetworkManager/system-settings/plugins'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/work/NetworkManager/system-settings'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/work/NetworkManager'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2741:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2741:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

Any ideias ?

cheers,

Bruno

----------

## ToeiRei

You're trying to build it from a subversion repo. In other words it is not granted that the code in there actually works.

----------

## Dagger

well the ebuilds are a bit out of date now. I'm still using them (although I can't remember what I modified last time). I can check them out for you later today and post the working ones.

----------

## feiticeir0

well, i've just emerged the package. in the ebuild the source is a svn repo.

Do i need to change that to actually use a source package ?

Dagger: i'll wait for your ebuilds. Thanks.

PS: by the way, my ebuilds are the ones posted in this topic !

Thx all for the replys

----------

## sanmartin

Is there a reason the ebuilds above don't use the various subversion.eclass methods for patching and autogen-ing and stuff? I tried to modify the ebuild myself to use them a while ago and ran into issues with folder naming: Portage was checking out the project into $DISTDIR/svn/networkmanager, but it was getting copied over as /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/networkmanager/work/NetworkManager-9999. Not sure where exactly the caps came from, but it killed my progress and I haven't gotten around to trying again.

Aside from that issue that stopped me from eclass-izing the ebuild, I was never able to get the SVN stuff to compile at all. I kept ending up with errors in the autogen script before I even got to compiling anything. The errors didn't make any sense to me, but I'll see if I can reproduce them and copy them in this thread later. I might also make another attempt to use the ESVN_PATCHES stuff and post about my progress.

----------

## Dagger

I updated the ebuids and added some other stuff to make it work nicely.

  Can I have yet another request to moderators to move it to unsupported software please? 

 *sanmartin wrote:*   

> Is there a reason the ebuilds above don't use the various subversion.eclass methods for patching and autogen-ing and stuff?

 

Probably I didn't have time (read: I was too lazy) to make it work.

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi Dagger.

I've tried your new ebuild.

compilation of hald and hald info turns well, but when finishing the instalation of networkmanager, i get the following error:

```

FILE_DIR=\"/etc/NetworkManager/system_config\" -O2 -MT libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-plugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-plugin.Tpo -c plugin.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-plugin.o

plugin.c:9:21: error: gio/gio.h: No such file or directory

plugin.c:33: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GFileMonitor'

plugin.c:103: error: expected ')' before '*' token

plugin.c: In function 'setup_monitoring':

plugin.c:164: error: 'GFile' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:164: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

plugin.c:164: error: for each function it appears in.)

plugin.c:164: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:165: error: 'GFileMonitor' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:165: error: 'monitor' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:170: error: 'G_FILE_MONITOR_NONE' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:174: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:174: error: 'dir_changed' undeclared (first use in this function)

plugin.c:175: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c: In function 'dispose':

plugin.c:252: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'disposed'

plugin.c:255: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'disposed'

plugin.c:257: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:258: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:259: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:259: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor_id'

plugin.c:261: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

plugin.c:262: error: 'SCPluginKeyfilePrivate' has no member named 'monitor'

make[3]: *** [libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-plugin.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=20 -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -I../../../system-settings/src -I../../../include -I../../../libnm-util -DKEYFILE_DIR=\"/etc/NetworkManager/system_config\" -O2 -MT libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Tpo -c reader.c -o libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Tpo .deps/libnm_settings_plugin_keyfile_la-reader.Plo

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/work/NetworkManager-9999/system-settings/plugins/keyfile'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/work/NetworkManager-9999/system-settings/plugins'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/work/NetworkManager-9999/system-settings'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2755:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *             environment, line 2150:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${D}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

Any clues ?

Cheers,

Bruno

----------

## Dagger

basically its SVN version ebuild, so you can't expect it to  compile every time. Usually when you detect the compilation error, NM-mailing list is a good place to ask for support.

your problem might be related to yesterday's commit. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Michael Biebl schrieb:
> 
> > > > callouts/org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher.service and
> ...

 

I will check it when I get back home. In the meantime you can try to recompile it later on.

----------

## Dagger

for all interested, just another update on SVN build. Maybe this time someone will move it to unsupported software  :Smile: 

 UPDATED 16th of June 2008 

rev xxx-r3 is mainly dependencies and patches cleanup. All ebuilds are tested and working fine.

networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $   

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

# NetworkManager likes itself with capital letters

MY_P=${P/networkmanager/NetworkManager}

DESCRIPTION="Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment ind

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/trunk"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="doc"

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

        >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.75

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

        >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

        >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

        >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.8

        >=sys-auth/policykit-0.8"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        dev-util/intltool"

PDEPEND="gnome? ( >gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999 )"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README"

#USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        --disable-more-warnings \

        --localstatedir=/var \   

        --with-distro=gentoo"    

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

src_compile () {

        # Fix up the dbus conf file to use plugdev group  

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-confchanges.patch

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc ${G2CONF} || die "autogen failed"

        emake

        # Need to keep the /var/run/NetworkManager directory

        keepdir /var/run/NetworkManager

}

pkg_postinst() {

        elog "You need to be in the plugdev group in order to use NetworkManager"

        elog "Problems with your hostname getting changed?"

        elog ""

        elog "Add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"

        elog 'send host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";'

        elog 'supersede host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";'

        elog "You will need to restart DBUS if this is your first time"

        elog "installing NetworkManager."

}

```

networkmanager-9999-confchanges.patch

```

--- src/NetworkManager.conf.orig        2008-01-10 13:27:39.000000000 +0000

+++ src/NetworkManager.conf     2008-01-10 13:28:49.000000000 +0000

@@ -11,14 +11,14 @@

                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

         </policy>

-        <policy at_console="true">

+        <policy group="plugdev">

+                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

+                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

+         </policy>

+         <policy context="default">

+                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-        </policy>

-        <policy context="default">

-                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

 

                 <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

                 <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

```

nm-applet-9999-r3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $   

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

MY_PV=${PV/_*/}

DESCRIPTION="SVN snap of Gnome applet for NetworkManager."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/network-manager-applet/trunk"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ppc x86"

IUSE="debug doc libnotify"

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

        >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

        >=net-misc/networkmanager-9999

        >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

        >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.10

        >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10   

        >=gnome-base/libglade-2

        >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

        >=gnome-base/gconf-2

        >=gnome-extra/policykit-gnome-0.8"

#       >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2   

#        >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        >=dev-util/intltool-0.35"

DOCS="AUTHORS COPYING ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS README"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        --disable-more-warnings \

        --localstatedir=/var \   

        $(use_with libnotify notify)"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${MY_PV}

src_compile() {

        # Fix up the dbus conf file to use plugdev group

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-confchanges.patch

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var ${G2CONF}

        emake

}

 

 

pkg_postinst() {

        gnome2_pkg_postinst

        elog "Your user needs to be in the plugdev group in order to use this"

        elog "package.  If it doesn't start in Gnome for you automatically after"

        elog 'you log back in, simply run "nm-applet --sm-disable"'

        elog "You also need the notification area applet on your panel for"

        elog "this to show up."

}

```

nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

```

--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

@@ -11,7 +11,7 @@

                <!-- Only root can get secrets -->

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Secrets"/>

        </policy>

-       <policy at_console="true">

+       <policy group="plugdev">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

@@ -21,7 +21,7 @@

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Secrets"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

-               <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

+               <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings"/>

```

For these who use OpenVPN, below is the working openvpn plugin ebuild

networkmanager-openvpn-9999-r3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

# NetworkManager likes itself with capital letters

MY_P=${P/networkmanager/NetworkManager}

DESCRIPTION="NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/trunk/vpn-daemons/openvpn"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="doc gnome"

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.0

        >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.8

        >=net-misc/networkmanager-9999

        gnome-base/gnome-common

        gnome? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10

                >=gnome-base/libglade-2

                >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

                >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2

                >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2 )

        !gnome? ( >=gnome-base/libglade-2  

                >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2 )

        >=net-misc/openvpn-2.0.5

        crypt? ( dev-libs/libgcrypt )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        dev-util/intltool"

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        `use_with gnome` \

        --disable-more-warnings"

src_compile () {

        cd "${S}"

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}.conf

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/name.patch

        ./autogen.sh  --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --libdir=/usr/lib/NetworkManager || die "autogen failed"

        emake

}

```

networkmanager-openvpn.conf

```

--- nm-openvpn-service.conf.org 2008-06-07 14:26:30.000000000 +0100

+++ nm-openvpn-service.conf     2008-06-07 14:26:30.000000000 +0100

@@ -7,6 +7,11 @@

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

        </policy>

+        <policy group="plugdev">

+                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

+                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

+                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

+        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>

```

This patch corrects a bug in NM-openvpn plugin. Already posted it upstream, but it hasn't been committed yet.

name.patch

```

--- nm-openvpn-service.name.in~ 2008-06-07 15:32:51.000000000 +0100

+++ nm-openvpn-service.name.in  2008-06-07 15:31:46.000000000 +0100

@@ -5,5 +5,5 @@

 [GNOME]

 auth-dialog=@LIBEXECDIR@/nm-openvpn-auth-dialog

-properties=@PREFIX@/${LIB}/libnm-openvpn-properties

+properties=@LIBDIR@/libnm-openvpn-properties

--- Makefile.am~        2008-06-07 16:07:27.000000000 +0100

+++ Makefile.am 2008-06-07 16:07:27.000000000 +0100

@@ -25,7 +25,7 @@

 nm-openvpn-service.name: $(srcdir)/nm-openvpn-service.name.in Makefile

        sed     -e 's|[@]BINDIR[@]|$(bindir)|g' \

                -e 's|[@]LIBEXECDIR[@]|$(libexecdir)|g' \

-               -e 's|[@]PREFIX[@]|$(prefix)|g' \

+               -e 's|[@]LIBDIR[@]|$(libdir)|g' \

                < $(srcdir)/nm-openvpn-service.name.in \

                > nm-openvpn-service.name

```

As of today there is no dbus-glib-0.76 in portage tree yet. It's enough to change the ebuild name from existing 0.74

----------

## imesg

[quote="Dagger"]for all interested, just another update on SVN build. Maybe this time someone will move it to unsupported software  :Smile: 

 UPDATED 16th of June 2008 

rev xxx-r3 is mainly dependencies and patches cleanup. All ebuilds are tested and working fine.

I get this:

```

root@go:/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager# ebuild networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild digest

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 17: =sys-apps/dbus-1.2: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.75

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 21: =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.75: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 22: =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 23: =dev-libs/libnl-1.1: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 24: =net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 25: =net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/glib-2.8

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 26: =dev-libs/glib-2.8: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-auth/policykit-0.8

DEPEND=

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 28: =sys-auth/policykit-0.8

DEPEND=: Permission denied

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 29: dev-util/pkgconfig: No such file or directory

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 31: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

/opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-9999-r3.ebuild: line 31: `PDEPEND="gnome? ( >gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999 )"'

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-9999-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1704:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      source "${EBUILD}" || die "error sourcing ebuild"

 *  The die message:

 *   error sourcing ebuild

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/opt/portage/'

 * 

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-misc_-_networkmanager-9999-r3-22964.log"

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.75

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=dev-libs/glib-2.8

open_wr:   /opt/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/=sys-auth/policykit-0.8

DEPEND=

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Anyone know what is the cause of this?

Thanks,

Gene

----------

## ericxx2005

There is a typo in the ebuild.  It's missing a quotation mark after the description.

----------

## UberLord

NetworkManager svn (0.7) now supports dhcpcd as well as dhclient.

You can enable it by depending on it

```
>=net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.0_rc1
```

And enabling it on the configure

```
./configure --with-dhcp-client=dhcpcd
```

----------

## Dagger

I will update the ebuild soon and add new dhcpcd flag.

By default if you don't have dhcp (dhclient exactly) installed it will check for dhcpcd (thanks Roy!) and use it instead. I have to admit it works well  :Smile: 

Regards,

Rob

----------

## Dagger

for all interested, just another update on SVN build. Maybe this time someone will move it to unsupported software  :Smile: 

 UPDATED 5th of August 2008 

rev xxx-r4 is mainly dependencies bumps and dhcpcd support. All ebuilds are tested and working fine.

Although dhcpcd-4.0.0_rc1 is minimum dependency, I've specified rc3, as it has some important bugfixes (thanks Roy).

networkmanager-9999-r4.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

# NetworkManager likes itself with capital letters

MY_P=${P/networkmanager/NetworkManager}

DESCRIPTION="Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/trunk"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="dhclient dhcpcd doc"

# Yes, I know that configure will accept libnl 1.0-pre8, however we only have

# 1.1 in the tree, therefore dep on it.

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

        >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.75

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

        >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

        >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

        >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.16

        >=sys-auth/policykit-0.8

   dhclient? (

      dhcpcd? ( >=net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.0_rc3 )

      !dhcpcd? ( >=net-misc/dhcp-3.0.0 ) )

   !dhclient? ( >=net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.0_rc3 )"

   

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        dev-util/intltool"

PDEPEND="gnome? ( >gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999 )"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README"

#USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        --disable-more-warnings \

        --localstatedir=/var \

        --with-distro=gentoo"

   # if both flags are used we default to dhcpcd

   # if none flag is used we force dhcpcd

        if use dhclient ; then

                if use dhcpcd ; then

                        G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-dhcp-client=dhcpcd"

                else

                        G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-dhcp-client=dhclient"

                fi

        else

                G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-dhcp-client=dhcpcd"

        fi

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

src_compile () {

        # Fix up the dbus conf file to use plugdev group

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-confchanges.patch

        # experimental patch to avoid some timeouts during wpa_supplicant scan

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/increase-wifi-timeout.patch

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc ${G2CONF} || die "autogen failed"

        emake

        keepdir /var/run/NetworkManager

}

pkg_postinst() {

        gnome2_icon_cache_update

        elog "You need to be in the plugdev group in order to use NetworkManager"

        elog "Problems with your hostname getting changed?"

        elog ""

        elog "Add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"

        elog 'send host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";'

        elog 'supersede host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";'

        elog "You will need to restart DBUS if this is your first time"

        elog "installing NetworkManager."

}

```

networkmanager-9999-confchanges.patch

```

--- src/NetworkManager.conf.orig        2008-01-10 13:27:39.000000000 +0000

+++ src/NetworkManager.conf     2008-01-10 13:28:49.000000000 +0000

@@ -11,14 +11,14 @@

                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

         </policy>

-        <policy at_console="true">

+        <policy group="plugdev">

+                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

+                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

+         </policy>

+         <policy context="default">

+                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                 <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                 <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-        </policy>

-        <policy context="default">

-                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

-                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

 

                 <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

                 <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PPP"/>

```

nm-applet-9999-r4.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2 subversion autotools eutils

MY_PV=${PV/_*/}

DESCRIPTION="SVN snap of Gnome applet for NetworkManager."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/network-manager-applet/trunk"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ppc x86"

IUSE="debug doc libnotify"

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.2

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9

        >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

        >=net-misc/networkmanager-9999

        >=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre9

        >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.16

        >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10

        >=gnome-base/libglade-2

        >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

        >=gnome-base/gconf-2

        >=gnome-extra/policykit-gnome-0.8"

#       >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2

#        >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        >=dev-util/intltool-0.35"

DOCS="AUTHORS COPYING ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS README"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        --disable-more-warnings \

        --localstatedir=/var \

        --with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d \

        $(use_with libnotify notify)"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${MY_PV}

src_compile() {

        # Fix up the dbus conf file to use plugdev group

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-confchanges.patch

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var ${G2CONF}

        emake

}

pkg_postinst() {

        gnome2_pkg_postinst

        elog "Your user needs to be in the plugdev group in order to use this"

        elog "package.  If it doesn't start in Gnome for you automatically after"

        elog 'you log back in, simply run "nm-applet --sm-disable"'

        elog "You also need the notification area applet on your panel for"

        elog "this to show up."

}

```

nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

```

--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

@@ -11,7 +11,7 @@

                <!-- Only root can get secrets -->

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Secrets"/>

        </policy>

-       <policy at_console="true">

+       <policy group="plugdev">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

@@ -21,7 +21,7 @@

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Secrets"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

-               <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

+               <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings"/>

```

Feel free to correct the ebuilds if you find an error.

System wide settings uses policykit to control which user is permited to save system settings. Hopefully one day gentoo will integrate policykit (it's hardmasked since 23 Nov 2007).

Build r4 won't work with system wide settings out of the box. To get it to work you need:

grant your user rights to do so, with policykit (substitute xxx with your username):

```

polkit-auth --user=xxx --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify

```

create system-connections directory

```

mkdir /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/

```

and the file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf as follow:

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile

```

I didn't want to do it in ebuild since I think it should be done upstream (already raised on NM list).

----------

## Henry78

I get this configure error:

```

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `\': machine `\' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub \ failed

```

Anybody got a hint how to fix this?

----------

## Insanity5902

Well I just got connect to my wireless and I see two issues.

1) supplicant isn't being started automatically, I had to manually start it.  I've put the .service file include on the first page in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-server/ but it still isn't starting.

2) This might be a problem with NM itself, but when I plug in a network cable, my lovely laptop hits the kill switch to the wireless, when I unplug the network NM doesn't realize that it has been enabled.

----------

## Dagger

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> Well I just got connect to my wireless and I see two issues.
> 
> 1) supplicant isn't being started automatically, I had to manually start it.  I've put the .service file include on the first page in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-server/ but it still isn't starting.
> 
> 2) This might be a problem with NM itself, but when I plug in a network cable, my lovely laptop hits the kill switch to the wireless, when I unplug the network NM doesn't realize that it has been enabled.

 

AD1. What you need is corrected wpa_supplicant ebuild (I thought steev's already done it)

Add these lines to your wpa_supplicant ebuild

```

diff -u /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.3.ebuild /var/paludis/repositories/local/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.3-r1.ebuild 

@@ -206,6 +192,9 @@

    if use dbus ; then

       insinto /etc/dbus-1/system.d

       newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf

+                insinto /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services

+                newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service'

+                keepdir /var/run/wpa_supplicant

    fi

 }

 

```

AD2 - thats 0.6.6 behaviour. It can't handle more than one connection. In 0.7 it's done the right way. If you experience such problem you might need to enable "auto" for wireless.

----------

## Dagger

 *Henry78 wrote:*   

> I get this configure error:
> 
> ```
> 
> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `\': machine `\' not recognized
> ...

 

Can you send me your emerge --info please?

----------

## Henry78

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Can you send me your emerge --info please?

 

Of course:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Aug 2008 21:06:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LINGUAS="en_GB de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/luke-jr /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/pgfgentoo /usr/portage/local/layman/suka /usr/portage/local/henry"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 applet avahi bash-completion beagle berkdb browserplugin cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbus de_tvtoday dga directfb disc-partition divx4linux doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd evo fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran galago gd gdbm gedit gif gimpprint glibc-omitfp glitz gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gsf gstreamer gtk gtk2 gui hal hou iconv isdnlog ivtv java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kerberos krb4 lame ldap libnotify lirc mad magemagick maps midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mono mp3 mpeg mudflap music musicbrainz mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg opengl openmp opie oss pam pango pcre pdf perl php plugin-file png posix ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline real reflection reiserfs rtc ruby sdl session seti setup-plugin sou sounds spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcl tcpd themes threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd version-patch videos visualization vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xine xinerama xml xorg xprint xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB de en" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa vga nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

When compiling nm-applet I get the following error:

```
* Applying nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch !
```

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/temp/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch-900.out:

```

***** nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch *****

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /home/mieszko/overlay/gnome-extra/nm-applet/files/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

============================================

patching file nm-applet.conf

Hunk #1 FAILED at 11.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 21.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file nm-applet.conf.rej

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /home/mieszko/overlay/gnome-extra/nm-applet/files/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

|+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /home/mieszko/overlay/gnome-extra/nm-applet/files/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

|+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /home/mieszko/overlay/gnome-extra/nm-applet/files/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

|+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /home/mieszko/overlay/gnome-extra/nm-applet/files/nm-applet-9999-confchanges.patch

============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- nm-applet.conf.orig 2008-01-10 15:38:39.000000000 +0000

|+++ nm-applet.conf      2008-01-10 15:42:33.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored
```

So i removed patch from ebuild, and got this:

```
nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o: In function `import_success_cb':

nm-connection-list.c:(.text+0xcf1): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o: In function `add_connection_clicked':

nm-connection-list.c:(.text+0x231e): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

../../src/gconf-helpers/.libs/libgconf-helpers.a(libgconf_helpers_la-gconf-upgrade.o): In function `nm_gconf_migrate_0_7_connection_uuid':

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x57d): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

../../src/gconf-helpers/.libs/libgconf-helpers.a(libgconf_helpers_la-gconf-upgrade.o): In function `nm_gconf_migrate_0_6_connections':

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x1f00): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x2514): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [nm-connection-editor] Błąd 1

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

make[3]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4

>>> Install nm-applet-9999-r4 into /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/image/ category gnome-extra

Making install in src

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src'

Making install in marshallers

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

make  install-am

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

make[4]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

make[4]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make[4]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-am'.

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/marshallers'

Making install in utils

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/utils'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/utils'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/utils'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/utils'

Making install in gconf-helpers

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/gconf-helpers'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/gconf-helpers'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/gconf-helpers'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/gconf-helpers'

Making install in wireless-security

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/wireless-security'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/wireless-security'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/wireless-security'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/wireless-security'

Making install in connection-editor

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

make  install-am

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc  -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -o nm-connection-editor nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-editor.o nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o nm_connection_editor-main.o nm_connection_editor-ce-page.o nm_connection_editor-page-wired.o nm_connection_editor-page-wired-security.o nm_connection_editor-page-wireless.o nm_connection_editor-page-wireless-security.o nm_connection_editor-page-ip4.o nm_connection_editor-page-dsl.o nm_connection_editor-page-mobile.o nm_connection_editor-mobile-wizard.o nm_connection_editor-page-ppp.o nm_connection_editor-page-vpn.o nm_connection_editor-vpn-helpers.o nm_connection_editor-ip4-routes-dialog.o  ../../src/gconf-helpers/libgconf-helpers.la ../../src/wireless-security/libwireless-security.la ../../src/utils/libutils.la -Wl,--export-dynamic -L/usr/lib -lnm_glib -lnm-util -lnm_glib_vpn -lglade-2.0 -lxml2 -lgconf-2 -lgnome-keyring -lnotify -lgtk-x11-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lpolkit-gnome -lpolkit-dbus -lpolkit-grant -lgtk-x11-2.0 -ldbus-1 -lpolkit -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   

libtool: link: gcc -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o nm-connection-editor nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-editor.o nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o nm_connection_editor-main.o nm_connection_editor-ce-page.o nm_connection_editor-page-wired.o nm_connection_editor-page-wired-security.o nm_connection_editor-page-wireless.o nm_connection_editor-page-wireless-security.o nm_connection_editor-page-ip4.o nm_connection_editor-page-dsl.o nm_connection_editor-page-mobile.o nm_connection_editor-mobile-wizard.o nm_connection_editor-page-ppp.o nm_connection_editor-page-vpn.o nm_connection_editor-vpn-helpers.o nm_connection_editor-ip4-routes-dialog.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  ../../src/gconf-helpers/.libs/libgconf-helpers.a -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib64/nss -L/usr/lib64/nspr -L/usr/lib64 ../../src/wireless-security/.libs/libwireless-security.a ../../src/utils/.libs/libutils.a /usr/lib/libnm_glib.so /usr/lib/libnm_glib_vpn.so /usr/lib/libnm-util.so -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnssutil3 -lnss3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 /usr/lib64/libglade-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libxml2.so /usr/lib64/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so /usr/lib64/libnotify.so /usr/lib64/libpolkit-gnome.so /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib64/libpolkit-dbus.so /usr/lib64/libpolkit-grant.so /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib64/libpolkit.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libdirectfb.so /usr/lib64/libfusion.so /usr/lib64/libdirect.so /usr/lib64/libglitz-glx.so /usr/lib64/libglitz.so /usr/lib64/libGL.so /usr/lib64/libXmu.so /usr/lib64/libXt.so /usr/lib64/libSM.so /usr/lib64/libICE.so -luuid /usr/lib64/libXi.so /usr/lib64/libXext.so -lpthread /usr/lib64/libpng12.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so /usr/lib64/libxcb.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so -lm /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so -pthread

nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o: In function `import_success_cb':

nm-connection-list.c:(.text+0xcf1): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

nm_connection_editor-nm-connection-list.o: In function `add_connection_clicked':

nm-connection-list.c:(.text+0x231e): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

../../src/gconf-helpers/.libs/libgconf-helpers.a(libgconf_helpers_la-gconf-upgrade.o): In function `nm_gconf_migrate_0_7_connection_uuid':

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x57d): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

../../src/gconf-helpers/.libs/libgconf-helpers.a(libgconf_helpers_la-gconf-upgrade.o): In function `nm_gconf_migrate_0_6_connections':

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x1f00): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

gconf-upgrade.c:(.text+0x2514): undefined reference to `nm_utils_uuid_generate'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [nm-connection-editor] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

make[2]: *** [install] Błąd 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src/connection-editor'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-9999-r4/work/nm-applet-9999/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Błąd 1
```

----------

## sneup

Hi,

I managed to get both ebuilds (NetworkManager and nm-applet) working, thanks for those. For some reason, however, I can't connect to my wireless network with NetworkManager and nm-applet. I've added my SSID with nm-applet, but if I click on the icon in the system tray, 'Wireless Networks' is grayed out.

I get the following output when starting NetworkManager:

```
NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

 * status:  started

NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: driver is 'tg3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Found new Ethernet device 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1d_09_d6_23_33

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver is 'iwl3945'.

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  Found new 802.11 WiFi device 'wlan0'.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1f_3c_33_81_5e

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device.

NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
```

Using wpa_supplicant (version 0.5.7) on the command line, I can connect to my network without any problems.

Anyone else has the same issue?

Thanks,

Steven

----------

## sneup

 *sneup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I managed to get both ebuilds (NetworkManager and nm-applet) working, thanks for those. For some reason, however, I can't connect to my wireless network with NetworkManager and nm-applet. I've added my SSID with nm-applet, but if I click on the icon in the system tray, 'Wireless Networks' is grayed out.
> 
> 

 

Well, I managed to get a little further. I've installled wpa_supplicant 0.5.10 and now nw-applet shows the available wireless networks. Sadly, when I try to connect to my WPA-protected network, nm-applet keeps asking for the secret. It tries to connect to the network and then asks for the secret again.

Here's what I found in syslog:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 31 19:46:17 inf193 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Thuis'
> 
> Aug 31 19:46:17 inf193 NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4
> 
> Aug 31 19:46:17 inf193 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
> ...

 

Any ideas?

----------

## Dagger

The ebuilds here were pretty low quality because they had many QA issues.

I've start working with rbu (gentoo networkmanager maintainer) on new versions and you can check them out here:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/rbu/

so far we've got networkmanager, nm-applet and vpn plugins.

knetworkmanager (kde-3.5) will follow soon.

----------

## Dagger

 *sneup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Aug 31 19:46:17 inf193 NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state change: 0 -> 2
> ...

 

That indicates driver problem. networkmanager asks wpa_supplicant to scan for networks (0 -> 2) and wpa_supplicant doesn't return the results within 30sec (wlan0: link timed out.)

To scan all 13 channels driver needs around 20s, so 30sec is even more than needed.

What hardware are you using? I had similar problem with Intel 4965 and had to manually patch networkmanager to wait 45sec for results. That decreased timeout rate few times (wpa_supplicant usually reported results after ~35 sec).

I hope that helps.

----------

## fldc2

I don't know where to report a typo in the rbu overlay? In networkmanager-0.7.0_pre20080831.ebuild on line 90, it should be gnutls.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

I want to setup Network Manager to use dnsmasq, and two opendns servers.

How do I make resolvconf prepend:

```
nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

to /etc/resolv.conf ?

I don't want it to replace dns servers from ISP, but only add my own.

----------

## UberLord

You need to install resolvconf - openresolv is in portage.

Then configure resolvconf to prepend this, by adding "nameserver 127.0.0.1" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base

Finally, configure NM for resolvconf support with the --with-resolvconf=yes switch.

Then NM will use resolvconf instead of blindly writing /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## Schwinni

Where do I get policykit-0.8 from?

Greetings,

Chris

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You need to install resolvconf - openresolv is in portage.
> 
> Then configure resolvconf to prepend this, by adding "nameserver 127.0.0.1" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
> 
> Finally, configure NM for resolvconf support with the --with-resolvconf=yes switch.
> ...

 

I installed newest networkmanager with resolvconf flag, thus i have resolvconf installed, but putting "nameserver 127.0.0.1" results in having ONLY one nameserver -  127.0.0.1.

BEFORE:

```
~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search lan

nameserver 10.0.0.138
```

AFTER:

```
~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

====================

 *Schwinni wrote:*   

> Where do I get policykit-0.8 from?
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Chris

 

It is in portage, but it's masked.

You have to:

```
echo ">=sys-auth/policykit-0.8" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## UberLord

The idea is that the local nameserver is then configured by resolvconf.

If not, then move "nameserver 127.0.0.1" to the head file instead of the base file.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

I've moved it to the base file.

Now:

```
~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

search lan

nameserver 10.0.0.138
```

Is it OK to have "search lan" after nameservers?

Dig'ing seems to take longer now...but maybe I'm wrong;)

----------

## Schwinni

 *mieszkoslusarczyk wrote:*   

> It is in portage, but it's masked.
> 
> You have to:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, I don't have it in portage, that's why I asked.

```
 emerge -s policykit

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : policykit ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  gnome-extra/policykit-gnome [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 282 kB

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

      Description:   PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop

      License:       || ( LGPL-2 GPL-2 )

*  sys-auth/policykit [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 537 kB

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

      Description:   Policy framework for setting user allowed actions with priviledge

      License:       GPL-2

```

Is it in an overlay?

Thanks and greetz,

Chris

----------

## UberLord

 *mieszkoslusarczyk wrote:*   

> I've moved it to the base file.
> 
> Now:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

search does not matter, however the ordering of the nameservers does. Also, libc is limited to 3 nameservers, so the last one isn't even used.

So if you've not configured a local nameserver then you're just hitting those two public servers with no cacheing so of course it's slower.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Thanks for the hint  :Wink: 

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

net-dialup/ppp should be added to networkmanager dependencies.

It fails to compile without it.

----------

## Schwinni

Please help me.

You still haven't told me where to find policykit-0.8.

Fact is, it is not in portage: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-auth/policykit?full_cat

Did you use this one: https://svn.mars.arge.at/filedetails.php?repname=linamh&path=%2Ftrunk%2Flinamh%2Fsys-auth%2Fpolicykit%2Fpolicykit-0.8.ebuild&rev=467&sc=1?

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

You know how to handle overlays?

One is at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221003. (actually there are three of them).

There is also one manageable by layman:

```
layman -a gentopia
```

.

I'm using the first one, it's newer.

----------

## Schwinni

Thanks, you meant https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214801, right? (Bug 221003 is about dev-dotnet/*-sharp)

Gonna copy that into my local overlay...

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Yes, but there are three overlays at github poited ther.

One is gnome, one sharp, and third with other ebuilds.

It should be:

```
git clone git://github.com/kaxero/gnome.git
```

And thenn include this directory in PORTDIR_OVERLAY in your /etc/make.conf

----------

## Schwinni

Thanks for telling me the right (and hopefully well maintained) overlay repository you use for policykit!   :Smile: 

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Networkmanager moved to git.

The new repository is located at  

```
git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.git
```

.

Could you fix live ebuild in rbu overlay?

----------

## kaktyc

Hi!

I installed NetworkManager-0.7 from rbu overlay. I'm using knetworkmanager in KDE3 and networkmanager-applet in KDE4. And I can't modify system settings from my user, can't connect. But if I run 'sudo knetworkmanager', it works perfectly.

I did the polkit-auth stuff, it successfully grants rights. My user is in plugdev and netdev group. And still no success. What I'm missing?

----------

## psych

Hi,

I added rbu's overlay with layman...

but portage wants to install 0.6.6 instead of 0.7 ... what do i have to do?

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

 *psych wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I added rbu's overlay with layman...
> 
> but portage wants to install 0.6.6 instead of 0.7 ... what do i have to do?

 

Try emerge -av =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.0

I think it's in portage now, but you'll have to unmask policykit and policykit-gnome (see above posts).

----------

## kaktyc

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I installed NetworkManager-0.7 from rbu overlay. I'm using knetworkmanager in KDE3 and networkmanager-applet in KDE4. And I can't modify system settings from my user, can't connect. But if I run 'sudo knetworkmanager', it works perfectly.
> 
> I did the polkit-auth stuff, it successfully grants rights. My user is in plugdev and netdev group. And still no success. What I'm missing?

 

Answering myself: dbus didn't know about plugdev group at all. 

I copied root policy section in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf and changed it to plugdev group:

```
<policy group="plugdev">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

</policy>

```

Did the same trick with /etc/dbus-1/system.d/knetworkmanager.conf. So now knetworkmanager works under user. networkmanager-applet works after defining network in System Settings.

----------

